# Roteirizador



## Luispierlet

Boa tarde,
Alguem saberia me indicar como se traduz roteirizador para o espanhol?
O documento que estou traduzindo é de uma empresa de rastreio e gerenciamento de carros via satelite.

Obrigado

Javier


----------



## Vanda

Javier, aqui está a versão em espanhol, com um pouquinho de paciência você descobre o nome correto.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

_*Rastreador*_, né?


----------



## Mangato

Creo que en español no tenemos palabra equivalente. Decimos *configurador de itinerarios.*


----------



## willy2008

Creo que aqui se conocen como GPS.siglas inglesas de Global Positioning System (Sistema de Posicionamiento Global)


----------



## Mangato

willy2008 said:


> Creo que aqui se conocen como GPS.siglas inglesas de Global Positioning System (Sistema de Posicionamiento Global)


 
Yo creo que el GPS es otra cosa. Eso lo conocemos por navegador y son muy populares tanto para automovil como los personales de pulsera.

configurador  navegador


----------



## coolbrowne

Perdón, *Mangato*, ¿*otra cosa* comparado con...?





Mangato said:


> Yo creo que el GPS es otra cosa....


Gracias


----------



## Mangato

coolbrowne said:


> Perdón, *Mangato*, ¿*otra cosa* comparado con...?Gracias


 
Entiendo que el configurador es un programa que nos define y permite elgir un itinerario, 
y que el navegador es un aparato que nos va indicando posición y ruta en tiempo real. 

Lo que no estoy seguro, cuando hablamos de roteirizador, es a lo que nos referimos en realidad

Saludos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

En español no sería "ruteador" (en inglés _router_) ? http://www.zura.com.br/Roteador?tid=46&cid=403&mn=9341&pr=355&gclid=CKOHn6K0_JUCFQFqxwod1zUQFQ
Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Ricardo Tavares said:


> En español no sería "ruteador" (en inglés _router_) ? http://www.zura.com.br/Roteador?tid=46&cid=403&mn=9341&pr=355&gclid=CKOHn6K0_JUCFQFqxwod1zUQFQ
> Saludos.


 Router lo hemos adoptado en España  como *enrutador.* Pero por enrutador entendemos esto:
*Enrutador* (en inglés: *router*), ruteador o encaminador es un dispositivo de hardware para interconexión de red de computadoras que opera en la capa tres (nivel de red). Este dispositivo permite asegurar el enrutamiento de paquetes entre redes o determinar la ruta que debe tomar el paquete de datos.


----------



## coolbrowne

Boa Tarde *Luispierlet.* Problema resolvido 


Luispierlet said:


> ...como se traduz roteirizador para o espanhol?
> ...empresa de rastreio e *gerência* de carros via sat*é*lite.


Não creio que se traduza em _uma palavra_ em espanhol. Eles usam (duas possibilidades)
*Planificador/Planeador de rutas *​Veja este enlace para um exemplo específico de software espanhola para gerir frota, a qual inclui "roteirizador".

----------------------------------------------------------------
Para dirimir possíveis dúvidas causadas por tentativas anteriores:

De acordo com *Mangato:  *GPS é aparelho, não software.





Mangato said:


> Yo creo que el GPS es otra cosa. Eso lo conocemos por navegador...


 
Outra vez fico com *Mangato:  *enrutador/ruteador (router, em inglês) é outro aparelho e _não tem nada a ver com o t_ó_pico_.





Mangato said:


> ... es un dispositivo de hardware para interconexión de red de computadoras...


 
Até mais ver...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

coolbrowne said:


> Boa Tarde *Luispierlet.* Problema resolvido
> 
> Não creio que se traduza em _uma palavra_ em espanhol. Eles usam (duas possibilidades)
> *Planificador/Planeador de rutas *​Veja este enlace para um exemplo específico de software espanhola para gerir frota, a qual inclui "roteirizador".
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> Para dirimir possíveis dúvidas causadas por tentativas anteriores:
> 
> De acordo com *Mangato:  *GPS é aparelho, não software.
> 
> Outra vez fico com *Mangato:  *enrutador/ruteador (router, em inglês) é outro aparelho e _não tem nada a ver com o t_ó_pico_.
> 
> Até mais ver...


 
Muito bem Coolbrowne. 

Agora, eu fico com uma pequena dúvida (principalmente porque é esta minha linha de trabalho) porque no post original Luis fala de rastreio. Geralmente, o software usado para o planejamento de rotas é distinto do usado para o rastreio, e este último depende em grande medida do GPS, na maioria dos casos.

Embora, acho que a resposta correta é a fornecida por você. 

Abraços.
8


----------



## coolbrowne

Oi *Giorgio:*

Isto faz _o maior_ sentido. Como você diz,  a empresa a que *Luispierlet* se refere vai usar tecnologia GPS.





Giorgio Lontano said:


> ...software usado para o planejamento de rotas é distinto do usado para o rastreio, e este último depende em grande medida do GPS...


O que eu entendi foi que que a frase "empresa de rastreio e gerência de carros via satélite" serviu para estabelecer o _contexto_. Provavelmente _roteirizador_ seria um dos módulo de software usadas para o gerir a frota; a função de _rastreio_ seria desmpenhada por outro(s) módulo(s).

Abraços


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

coolbrowne said:


> Oi *Giorgio:*
> 
> Isto faz _o maior_ sentido. Como você diz,  a empresa a que *Luispierlet* se refere vai usar tecnologia GPS.O que eu entendi foi que que a frase "empresa de rastreio e gerência de carros via satélite" serviu para estabelecer o _contexto_. Provavelmente _roteirizador_ seria um dos módulo de software usadas para o gerir a frota; a função de _rastreio_ seria desmpenhada por outro(s) módulo(s).
> 
> Abraços


 
Agora sim. Minha dúvida foi dissipada. Obrigado Cool. 
 
Abraços.


----------

